# West Branch Starting to get some nice fish ...



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

This last weekend Friday and Sunday My son and I total of 9 fish most in 39 to 44 in range ..... also 4 bass


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Great job! Can you give us musky novices some advice as to lure selection? Do you use wire leaders?


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

Awesome fish! Did you more success casting or trolling?


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Went out to rock spring road and fished around the bridge for about an hour and I hooked into about a 7 or 8 lb. Channel cat but being by myself i had no one to snap a pic ... Released it and then caught a crappie then went home..... So, west branch is looking up if I can have a decent evening.


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

Nice muskies! I lost one near the boat Sunday afternoon, a mid-high 30's incher. Wasn't expecting or targeting at the time... was dragging a football head jig with trailer along the bottom through some patchy weeds for bass. Thought it was a big cat until I saw it, surprised it hit the jig on the bottom, never had a muskie take one before. Later on, had a small one follow a buzzbait out of some weeds... cruised about a foot behind it until it saw me in the boat. Water temps are down several degrees, seems to waking up the muskies at least.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm thinking spinner baits aught to start doing it.


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

2 diff lures both white or clasic yellow red black ........ here are 2 pictures BUT THE ONES WE USE ARE BIGGER .. mepps has 2 trebble hooks and is about 7 inches long (more fur on it ) strike king biggest you can get WITH A TRAILING HOOK and add a 4 in curly tail so its bigger ..... 100 to 120 feet from shore casting in oc close to the shore (and weeds) and do your figure 8 2 were right next to the boat i mean 3 feet away with motor running .. i cast 5 or 6 casts then move over 100 feet down so the motor is allways running .... if you see me out there say hi .. I dont mind sharing good info just dont keep them .......take a quick pic and put them back ..Zeke oh leader A MUST ..... CASTING TILL YOUR ARMS FALL OFF trolling was good till a month ago .. YOU HAVE TO PULL THEM OUT OF THE WEEDS THEY ARE IN 3 TO 6 FOOT OF WATER


----------



## Willie1321 (Sep 18, 2016)

My father and i go to west branch every friday morning... last 2 fridays were cast only days. Probably saw about 15 fish to the boat and we landed 6 between the 2 times out. All in 4-10 fow in and around weeds and points. 2 weeks ago it was all larger crankbaits and suicks, past week were all small crankbaits and spinnerbaits. My father got his personal best of 48" and we had 2 that were 50+ follow to the boat. 3 of the 6 we caught were figure 8s by the boat, including the 48. The 2 that are not pictured were only 20-24" so we just released real quick. Good luck everyone! We'll be back out friday, but might try leesville this week because last week the amount of muskie fishers at WB is insane! 2 or 3 boats per weed bed and people just fly up and poach your spot... so many disrespectful fishermen out there just cut in front of your line right where youre casting to.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Willie1321 said:


> My father and i go to west branch every friday morning... last 2 fridays were cast only days. Probably saw about 15 fish to the boat and we landed 6 between the 2 times out. All in 4-10 fow in and around weeds and points. 2 weeks ago it was all larger crankbaits and suicks, past week were all small crankbaits and spinnerbaits. My father got his personal best of 48" and we had 2 that were 50+ follow to the boat. 3 of the 6 we caught were figure 8s by the boat, including the 48. The 2 that are not pictured were only 20-24" so we just released real quick. Good luck everyone! We'll be back out friday, but might try leesville this week *because last week the amount of muskie fishers at WB is insane! *2 or 3 boats per weed bed and people just fly up and poach your spot... so many disrespectful fishermen out there just cut in front of your line right where youre casting to.


Posts like this are what create the unwanted traffic at the lake. Food for thought....


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

This is a fishing forum. Posts like this are the whole point. Muskie fishing has become more popular. West branch is a well known muskie fishery that is a short drive for a whole lot of people. But I do get your point, it is something to think about. There is something to be said for not broadcasting your successes


----------



## fishcrazy20 (Aug 13, 2016)

Dam Man, good stuff in this one.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

The unwanted traffic certainly aren't the ones reading this forum, pretty sure everyone here would agree.


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

Eliminator said:


> The unwanted traffic certainly aren't the ones reading this forum, pretty sure everyone here would agree.


A few come to mind... jet skis, wakeboard boats and that canopied pontoon with the party tent strapped to the bow that blast through the bays and no wake zones!


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

heidlers said:


> Posts like this are what create the unwanted traffic at the lake. Food for thought....


Why are we here then?


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

When I got to this forum a while back it was because all my fishing was done on the West coast and Vegas area ...lake Mead Mojave .........ect I grew up here but left before i turned 19 and stayed out there for 22 years ... I tell all of yo that so you can understand where come from . I wanted to learn a bit and share a bit .... I dont mind that in fact i encourage that ... I would rather get skunked this Friday and Saturday but see 2 fisherman that never cough one get one because of the little tip i gave them ........ And thats the GODS honest truth .. So if I gave my "secret away " ????? so be it have fun out there folks and enjoy ......... Zeke


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Jonathan Nutt said:


> This is a fishing forum. Posts like this are the whole point. Muskie fishing has become more popular. West branch is a well known muskie fishery that is a short drive for a whole lot of people. But I do get your point, it is something to think about. There is something to be said for not broadcasting your successes


Great point thanks


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

heidlers said:


> Posts like this are what create the unwanted traffic at the lake. Food for thought....


What unwanted traffic you mean good decent folk (FISHERMAN) who want to come out and unwind for a day before we get back to a 55 hour work week ????? Posts like this is what a UNSELFISH person does .. I Didnt post to brag or "rub it in" I posted to SHARE ... Think about it maybe your whole outlook is wrong ... If your not sure just ask What would Jesus do ..............................


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Willie1321 said:


> My father and i go to west branch every friday morning... last 2 fridays were cast only days. Probably saw about 15 fish to the boat and we landed 6 between the 2 times out. All in 4-10 fow in and around weeds and points. 2 weeks ago it was all larger crankbaits and suicks, past week were all small crankbaits and spinnerbaits. My father got his personal best of 48" and we had 2 that were 50+ follow to the boat. 3 of the 6 we caught were figure 8s by the boat, including the 48. The 2 that are not pictured were only 20-24" so we just released real quick. Good luck everyone! We'll be back out friday, but might try leesville this week because last week the amount of muskie fishers at WB is insane! 2 or 3 boats per weed bed and people just fly up and poach your spot... so many disrespectful fishermen out there just cut in front of your line right where youre casting to.


Great pics Man you did great ,,,,,,, See you out there .. May camp for a few days who knows great weekend coming up ..may go riding while I can also ... Red ford f150 red cap Blue white boat t top center console (see Picture beginning of the post ) also German short hair pointer with me Come say hi if you want


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Jonathan Nutt said:


> Awesome fish! Did you more success casting or trolling?


Casting see my post thanks and good luck


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Fishinaddict said:


> Great job! Can you give us musky novices some advice as to lure selection? Do you use wire leaders?


See my post and yes 9 or 12 in leaders for sure


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks ZR! I really appreciate your pics and info. Very kind and unselfish of you. I fish Lake Erie a lot for walleye so if you ever need any info on the big pond pm me and I will give you the god honest scoop as I know it!! Forget the haters who don't like you posting info, the lake will be crowded no matter what is posted, it's WEST BRANCH After all!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

GJ on the Muskie!, there are people who gather info here but are selfish enough not to share theirs. Fishing is fishing, catch some, share the techniques, how to's, that's what its all about. Anything short of that one needs to find another hobby.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I've been on this lake a long time...it seems that 10 percent of the fishermen catch 90 percent of the fish...never see it as crowded as skeeter or Berlin...as far as muski well there are plenty in there it's what the state manges the lake for so go out and catch em...it's like people being upset about walleye posts on mosquito..isn't this what we all father here for ....to have fun?...lol...catch em all...they get in the way of the eyes!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

westbranchbob said:


> I've been on this lake a long time...it seems that 10 percent of the fishermen catch 90 percent of the fish...never see it as crowded as skeeter or Berlin...as far as muski well there are plenty in there it's what the state manges the lake for so go out and catch em...it's like people being upset about walleye posts on mosquito..isn't this what we all father here for ....to have fun?...lol...catch em all...they get in the way of the eyes!


I feel like that's the same at every lake. Yea it's annoying having to deal with lines and goofs at the ramps, and a crowded lake, but odds are it isn't hurting the fishing. It's still just the same group of guys catching most of the fish, and they aren't the ones to worry about.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Eliminator said:


> The unwanted traffic certainly aren't the ones reading this forum, pretty sure everyone here would agree.


No, people don't agree. Seen the SWO or Central Ohio forums? People are ridiculous. You know, I didn't want to say it first, but it's already been said. It's a SELFISH mentality and for some reason it's tolerated around here. And no I don't mean SHELLFISH! A fishing forum. I guess peoples answer is you are supposed to dance around or omit certain information like thats going to make it any better. I bet less people fish any of these bodies of water today than they did say 50 years ago. How crowded were the lakes before the internet when the majority of society still left the house and did things? People have the lakes all to themselves then? I'm guessing it was WORSE than what it is now. Waaaay more people fished and hunted then.


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

heidlers said:


> Posts like this are what create the unwanted traffic at the lake. Food for thought....





Fishinaddict said:


> Thanks ZR! I really appreciate your pics and info. Very kind and unselfish of you. I fish Lake Erie a lot for walleye so if you ever need any info on the big pond pm me and I will give you the god honest scoop as I know it!! Forget the haters who don't like you posting info, the lake will be crowded no matter what is posted, it's WEST BRANCH After all!


Thanks i will take you up on that in a week or 2 Tomorrow back to West Branch


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

There are NO MORE fish in WB.. based on your info we went today and caught them ALL, every last one. Oh, and we used up all your spots too... so there!


----------



## Willie1321 (Sep 18, 2016)

heidlers said:


> Posts like this are what create the unwanted traffic at the lake. Food for thought....


I dont mind other fishers that dont snake your line or cut you off. when you see some one fishing a weed bed, dont pull in front of them and cut them off. Thats what im talking about. WB is a large enough lake. I would ASSUME most users on here are NOT the people im talking about. I enjoy helping others land big fish... esspecially those that struggle. I also like learning from others as well! If youre not here for those reasons, then why even belong to this forum?


----------



## Willie1321 (Sep 18, 2016)

Popspastime said:


> There are NO MORE fish in WB.. based on your info we went today and caught them ALL, every last one. Oh, and we used up all your spots too... so there!


This might be true!!!! My uncle was just there monday, landed 10 in the boat!


----------



## Willie1321 (Sep 18, 2016)

Z R Beljin said:


> Great pics Man you did great ,,,,,,, See you out there .. May camp for a few days who knows great weekend coming up ..may go riding while I can also ... Red ford f150 red cap Blue white boat t top center console (see Picture beginning of the post ) also German short hair pointer with me Come say hi if you want


Yea we are heading back there as well by around 7am. My father has a little 16ft aluminum Fisher. Silver honda 9.9. Ill keep an eye out for you ZR and your pooch. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

I for one appreciate every bit of info I learn from you guys... nothing is as bad as wading the maumee river for walleye or white bass and catch a couple fish and next thing you know there are a bunch of non American citizens crawling on your back so they can have your spot because obviously your 3'x3' piece of river is better than their spot.... Damn, am i allowed to say that out loud? But seriously my fellow fishing fools , i am new to this forum and I am greatful for everything I learn here...... With that being said, i am going back out to WB monday and would it be worth it for me to try fishing the shore around the dam? Would love to catch my first musky ever but just being out there enjoying my day off and fishing or catching is what it's all about.....


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Willie1321 said:


> I dont mind other fishers that dont snake your line or cut you off. when you see some one fishing a weed bed, dont pull in front of them and cut them off. Thats what im talking about. WB is a large enough lake. I would ASSUME most users on here are NOT the people im talking about. I enjoy helping others land big fish... esspecially those that struggle. I also like learning from others as well! If youre not here for those reasons, then why even belong to this forum?


Thats what im talking about you are 100 % right


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Willie1321 said:


> Yea we are heading back there as well by around 7am. My father has a little 16ft aluminum Fisher. Silver honda 9.9. Ill keep an eye out for you ZR and your pooch. GOOD LUCK!


leaving now 5 am


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> I for one appreciate every bit of info I learn from you guys... nothing is as bad as wading the maumee river for walleye or white bass and catch a couple fish and next thing you know there are a bunch of non American citizens crawling on your back so they can have your spot because obviously your 3'x3' piece of river is better than their spot.... Damn, am i allowed to say that out loud? But seriously my fellow fishing fools , i am new to this forum and I am greatful for everything I learn here...... With that being said, i am going back out to WB monday and would it be worth it for me to try fishing the shore around the dam? Would love to catch my first musky ever but just being out there enjoying my day off and fishing or catching is what it's all about.....


It does not have to be the dam ..... any points some coves i would run and gun .... take one of the lures we were disusing throw it out 8 to 10 times and move 100 feet you are going to have to find them .. I dont think they are cruzing i think they are waiting to ambush ........


----------



## Willie1321 (Sep 18, 2016)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> I for one appreciate every bit of info I learn from you guys... nothing is as bad as wading the maumee river for walleye or white bass and catch a couple fish and next thing you know there are a bunch of non American citizens crawling on your back so they can have your spot because obviously your 3'x3' piece of river is better than their spot.... Damn, am i allowed to say that out loud? But seriously my fellow fishing fools , i am new to this forum and I am greatful for everything I learn here...... With that being said, i am going back out to WB monday and would it be worth it for me to try fishing the shore around the dam? Would love to catch my first musky ever but just being out there enjoying my day off and fishing or catching is what it's all about.....


We didn't fish the dam once the last 2 times there. Id stay away from the deeper waters. I agree with ZR. All the ones we are getting right now are in 4-8 feet of water on shallow points, islands, weed beds. A month or 2 ago the dam would of been better in the warmer water temps


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

What is the limit on muskie?


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I'll be there in the morning trying for my 1st Ohio musky. I've only caught them in Canada. I had some strikes and follow ups the last time I was there about a month ago. I'll be in a long yellow Kayak.


----------



## Willie1321 (Sep 18, 2016)

Rocknut said:


> I'll be there in the morning trying for my 1st Ohio musky. I've only caught them in Canada. I had some strikes and follow ups the last time I was there about a month ago. I'll be in a long yellow Kayak.


Id love to catch one in my yak! Would be a blast! Got a 24" and my father got a 38 and a 40" today. Lost 2 boat side as well in the 35" range and we had to have seen about 15 follows! Fish are active!


----------



## Willie1321 (Sep 18, 2016)

johnboy111711 said:


> What is the limit on muskie?


Dont keep them so i wouldnt know... id hope most muskie fishermen are catch and release. We only take them home if we cant revive them.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Z R Beljin said:


> It does not have to be the dam ..... any points some coves i would run and gun .... take one of the lures we were disusing throw it out 8 to 10 times and move 100 feet you are going to have to find them .. I dont think they are cruzing i think they are waiting to ambush ........


Thank you so much for the good advice.... I am going to go out Monday morning and spend my day off getting a sore casting arm.... But who cares.... There is no crying in fishing, right?


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Yep only catch and release for me. I too wonder how the fight will be in a Yak. Can't wait to find out though. I pulled my musky rod off the rack haven't used it since the spring. My arms will be sore. But I have my heavy bass rod also.


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Rocknut said:


> Yep only catch and release for me. I too wonder how the fight will be in a Yak. Can't wait to find out though. I pulled my musky rod off the rack haven't used it since the spring. My arms will be sore. But I have my heavy bass rod also.


You should be fine my buddy is there now with his yak you will need a big net


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Willie1321 said:


> I dont mind other fishers that dont snake your line or cut you off. when you see some one fishing a weed bed, dont pull in front of them and cut them off. Thats what im talking about. WB is a large enough lake. I would ASSUME most users on here are NOT the people im talking about. I enjoy helping others land big fish... esspecially those that struggle. I also like learning from others as well! If youre not here for those reasons, then why even belong to this forum?


Great to meet you and your uncle look what i got into yesterday they were boiling on the surface for a minute or 2 at a time


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Close but no cigar today. I got there before sunrise and started with a buzz bait. Caught a few other fish with it and maybe one strike but not sure. Switched baits to either a spinner bait or larger musky killer spinner. Had a couple followups and two solid bites but wasn't able to keep the hook in it's mouth. The one strike was close to the kayak and he was pretty large. The others where nice size but not as big as the one. In a Kayak it's hard to do a figure 8. I'm close to the water so when a musky does a follow up it's normally right at the kayak within a foot or two of me. Scares the crap out of you if your not expecting it. I was able to do a couple circles in the water for one follow up and he did hit the bait but didn't take it. My buddy landed a musky in his kayak. I also saw a another boat land one. Met some other guys also trying for musky. The kayak is still on the car ready to head back soon. The bug has bitten!!!!


----------



## Narwhal (Jul 12, 2015)

Rocknut said:


> Close but no cigar today. I got there before sunrise and started with a buzz bait. Caught a few other fish with it and maybe one strike but not sure. Switched baits to either a spinner bait or larger musky killer spinner. Had a couple followups and two solid bites but wasn't able to keep the hook in it's mouth. The one strike was close to the kayak and he was pretty large. The others where nice size but not as big as the one. In a Kayak it's hard to do a figure 8. I'm close to the water so when a musky does a follow up it's normally right at the kayak within a foot or two of me. Scares the crap out of you if your not expecting it. I was able to do a couple circles in the water for one follow up and he did hit the bait but didn't take it. My buddy landed a musky in his kayak. I also saw a another boat land one. Met some other guys also trying for musky. The kayak is still on the car ready to head back soon. The bug has bitten!!!!


Sounds like a fun day ! Did you put in at rock spring ramp ? I was there yesterday and seen a few kayaks out there


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeap I put in at Rock Spring today. It's hard to run and gun in the yak so you have to pick your area you want to try. Next time out out I may put in one end of the lake then pull out and move to the other. It's always a tough decision on what end of the lake you want to try.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

PLEASE...Keep your posts coming, you're what this forum is all about.
I never fish West Branch, too far for me, but wow, awesome fish you're catching for sure.

Numbers 6:24-26


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Rocknut said:


> Close but no cigar today. I got there before sunrise and started with a buzz bait. Caught a few other fish with it and maybe one strike but not sure. Switched baits to either a spinner bait or larger musky killer spinner. Had a couple followups and two solid bites but wasn't able to keep the hook in it's mouth. The one strike was close to the kayak and he was pretty large. The others where nice size but not as big as the one. In a Kayak it's hard to do a figure 8. I'm close to the water so when a musky does a follow up it's normally right at the kayak within a foot or two of me. Scares the crap out of you if your not expecting it. I was able to do a couple circles in the water for one follow up and he did hit the bait but didn't take it. My buddy landed a musky in his kayak. I also saw a another boat land one. Met some other guys also trying for musky. The kayak is still on the car ready to head back soon. The bug has bitten!!!!


That was probably Scott if the yak was dark green this is him 2 mo ago on my boat (he is camping there all weekend with his yak ) hes the red headed boy


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I met a guy with a green Kayak who came up from Toledo.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Z R Beljin said:


> When I got to this forum a while back it was because all my fishing was done on the West coast and Vegas area ...lake Mead Mojave .........ect I grew up here but left before i turned 19 and stayed out there for 22 years ... I tell all of yo that so you can understand where come from . I wanted to learn a bit and share a bit .... I dont mind that in fact i encourage that ... I would rather get skunked this Friday and Saturday but see 2 fisherman that never cough one get one because of the little tip i gave them ........ And thats the GODS honest truth .. So if I gave my "secret away " ????? so be it have fun out there folks and enjoy ......... Zeke


you dont need to explain yourself to nobody. sharing is what this site is about, if someone gets Butt hurt because youre are sharing, thats THEIR problem not yours. just reading about your figure 8's brought back a memory of a few years ago when a member (bulldog) of this site invited me on my first musky trip on west branch in 20 some years. we didnt catch any that day, but ill never forget seeing that musky shoot out of the weeds, follow and miss my spinnerbait or the one i lost and the bait came back with a tooth hooked at the root.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Out there yesterday afternoon after the tourney and caught one 42" and 2 follows. Fished for 4 hours and all happened within the same 30 minutes. Those big guys are fun.


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

ezbite said:


> you dont need to explain yourself to nobody. sharing is what this site is about, if someone gets Butt hurt because youre are sharing, thats THEIR problem not yours. just reading about your figure 8's brought back a memory of a few years ago when a member (bulldog) of this site invited me on my first musky trip on west branch in 20 some years. we didnt catch any that day, but ill never forget seeing that musky shoot out of the weeds, follow and miss my spinnerbait or the one i lost and the bait came back with a tooth hooked at the root.


Thanks


----------



## Willie1321 (Sep 18, 2016)

Z R Beljin said:


> Great to meet you and your uncle look what i got into yesterday they were boiling on the surface for a minute or 2 at a time


Yes alwas awesome meeting a fellow fisher. That was my father i was with, but my uncle also does fish that lake. And were you supposed to post pics with this cause i didnt see anything to look at haha


----------



## Willie1321 (Sep 18, 2016)

Rocknut said:


> Close but no cigar today. I got there before sunrise and started with a buzz bait. Caught a few other fish with it and maybe one strike but not sure. Switched baits to either a spinner bait or larger musky killer spinner. Had a couple followups and two solid bites but wasn't able to keep the hook in it's mouth. The one strike was close to the kayak and he was pretty large. The others where nice size but not as big as the one. In a Kayak it's hard to do a figure 8. I'm close to the water so when a musky does a follow up it's normally right at the kayak within a foot or two of me. Scares the crap out of you if your not expecting it. I was able to do a couple circles in the water for one follow up and he did hit the bait but didn't take it. My buddy landed a musky in his kayak. I also saw a another boat land one. Met some other guys also trying for musky. The kayak is still on the car ready to head back soon. The bug has bitten!!!!


Yea i bet figure 8s are pretty tough in a yak. I had a carp come up next to me in mine one time and even that scared the crap out of me so i could only imagine.


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Willie1321 said:


> Yes alwas awesome meeting a fellow fisher. That was my father i was with, but my uncle also does fish that lake. And were you supposed to post pics with this cause i didnt see anything to look at haha


The White bass stripper hybeeds i cough


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

Z R Beljin said:


> The White bass stripper hybeeds i cough


Are there still hybrid stripers in West Branch?


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

I


Jonathan Nutt said:


> Are there still hybrid stripers in West Branch?


 I saw Sea guls diving smacking the water (about 30 of them ) and i saw boils 1 to 2 min boils then they would pop up 100 yards away thats when i stopped fishing for muskie and went after them with a small pencil silver lure.... I know what the boils were I lived In Las Vegas 21 years and Lake Mead has them all year round (Stippers ) So yea i cough some 14 to 16 in long I tried posting the one picture I







took it wont go through ............


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

Z R Beljin said:


> I
> 
> I saw Sea guls diving smacking the water (about 30 of them ) and i saw boils 1 to 2 min boils then they would pop up 100 yards away thats when i stopped fishing for muskie and went after them with a small pencil silver lure.... I know what the boils were I lived In Las Vegas 21 years and Lake Mead has them all year round (Stippers ) So yea i cough some 14 to 16 in long I tried posting the one picture I
> View attachment 220069
> took it wont go through ............


How do you destinguish them from white bass, is it the shape or unbroken stripes?


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Jon, you are correct here...White Bass. The feeding schools are very active right now, especially later in the day as the days cool.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Yep any wipers left in that lake should be 10 plus pounds


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

If i remember correctly didn't west branch used to have stripers there..quite a long time ago I beleive..a failed stocking experiment.? if a few of them survived..would be quite the fish by now.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I remember back about 20 years ago or more there where stripers in the lake. I remember fishing for them around the Rock Spring bridge.


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks all for the info ....... I got all of next week off so West Branch or Salt fork maybe Tappan on Sunday I rode my Harley from Parma down rt 250 to Cabelas W V ...... stopped and spoke to some local Fellas not sure where im going to but i will be taking the boat somewhere ........That all day riding is killing me not as young as i used to be MY back my arms my ass .... lots of advill yesterday and today


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Z R Beljin said:


> I
> 
> I saw Sea guls diving smacking the water (about 30 of them ) and i saw boils 1 to 2 min boils then they would pop up 100 yards away thats when i stopped fishing for muskie and went after them with a small pencil silver lure.... I know what the boils were I lived In Las Vegas 21 years and Lake Mead has them all year round (Stippers ) So yea i cough some 14 to 16 in long I tried posting the one picture I
> View attachment 220069
> took it wont go through ............


Just a junker white bass


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

So, I may not know alot of things but the one thing I do know is that it is damn near impossible to musky fish from a kayak when there are 20 mph winds blowing across the lake.....


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

I


Masterbaiter66 said:


> So, I may not know alot of things but the one thing I do know is that it is damn near impossible to musky fish from a kayak when there are 20 mph winds blowing across the lake.....


I appreciate your commitment to science in testing this question. I will try not to repeat that experiment


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

I am heading over to west branch tomorrow morning. Temperatures will be in the mid 50's with cloud cover and little wind, there is about 50-60% chance of rain starting at 9am. Any one have any helpful muskie advice for those weather conditions given the season and water temperature?


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> So, I may not know alot of things but the one thing I do know is that it is damn near impossible to musky fish from a kayak when there are 20 mph winds blowing across the lake.....


Yes I feel your pain. 10mph winds are tough to fish in.For Bass Fishing I like calmer winds in the Kayak. This last weekend the winds where blowing but it wasn't as bad fishing for musky since the heavy lure tends to keep the Kayak going where your casting.


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Jonathan Nutt said:


> I am heading over to west branch tomorrow morning. Temperatures will be in the mid 50's with cloud cover and little wind, there is about 50-60% chance of rain starting at 9am. Any one have any helpful muskie advice for those weather conditions given the season and water temperature?


With the colder temps I am going to go back to big lures cast till my shoulders hurt the go to trolling .... Ill see what color they prefer if I can figure them out by first day .. Big thing is are they still going to be in/by the weeds or can you troll for them


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I'll be heading back this weekend in a Kayak or maybe a boat. My brother is picking up a new boat this week hopefully it will be ready so we can move around and hit more spots. It will be weird fishing from a boat since I normally use my Kayak.


----------



## Jmiller912 (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm with zeke. The whole reason of being here is to help each other. Nice to know that if the fish you love to catch are biting or not helps a lot. There are a lot of "good people" out there, yes there are some bad ones also.
Thanks to everyone that is willing to help here.


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

Fished West Branch earlier today, did some casting along the weed lines, had a couple hits and my dad had one follow up to the boat. We then switched to trolling and I hooked up with a muskie that looked to be just under 40 inches. Got it up beside the boat and it made one last surge downward and broke my leader, lost the plug and all. God knows why I only had a 17 pound fluorocarbon leader on that rod, the others had heavier steel. Talked to some muskie fishermen at the ramp and they recommended 80 pound minimum for leaders. Lesson learned for the rookie! I probably won't sleep much tonight with that fish in my head


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Jonathan Nutt said:


> Fished West Branch earlier today, did some casting along the weed lines, had a couple hits and my dad had one follow up to the boat. We then switched to trolling and I hooked up with a muskie that looked to be just under 40 inches. Got it up beside the boat and it made one last surge downward and broke my leader, lost the plug and all. God knows why I only had a 17 pound fluorocarbon leader on that rod, the others had heavier steel. Talked to some muskie fishermen at the ramp and they recommended 80 pound minimum for leaders. Lesson learned for the rookie! I probably won't sleep much tonight with that fish in my head


Sorry to hear that 50 is mostly what i use .. get back out there i know you will get you another big one


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

Had a really nice one shred a 100lb fluro leader like it was nothing. All the convincing i needed to make the switch to wire. The fish don't care if you use dockline.


----------



## Willie1321 (Sep 18, 2016)

Z R Beljin said:


> I
> 
> I saw Sea guls diving smacking the water (about 30 of them ) and i saw boils 1 to 2 min boils then they would pop up 100 yards away thats when i stopped fishing for muskie and went after them with a small pencil silver lure.... I know what the boils were I lived In Las Vegas 21 years and Lake Mead has them all year round (Stippers ) So yea i cough some 14 to 16 in long I tried posting the one picture I
> View attachment 220069
> took it wont go through ............


I caught an 18 inch one of those crappie fishing under the bridge in may! I didnt know what it was but it was a damn fun fight on an ultra light! Ill have to keep an eye out for those!


----------



## Willie1321 (Sep 18, 2016)

fly_ohio said:


> Had a really nice one shred a 100lb fluro leader like it was nothing. All the convincing i needed to make the switch to wire. The fish don't care if you use dockline.


Have to use wire leader, thats what I use and no issues!


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

Go to Musky tackle online or rolley and Helens..get the 150' fluorocarbon leaders...long lasting flexible and made for Musky


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

I was out there Sun for a bass tournament and caught a 20 to 30" on a rattle trap. It swallowed it.
That was fun to remove. Broke the line just as my buddy netted it.
My buddy had a 35" plus follow his bait to the boat and then it took off.
3 Casts later and it was on his line
He fought it real good while I was at the front of the boat with the net.
It jumped out of the water a good 3ft high right in front of me. Did a complete backflip and that snapped his line.
We looked at each other like "What the hell"
Never seen that before.
That is definitely going to be a trophy muskie lake


----------



## Willie1321 (Sep 18, 2016)

Gsxrfanim said:


> I was out there Sun for a bass tournament and caught a 20 to 30" on a rattle trap. It swallowed it.
> That was fun to remove. Broke the line just as my buddy netted it.
> My buddy had a 35" plus follow his bait to the boat and then it took off.
> 3 Casts later and it was on his line
> ...


We got a 48" couple weeks back on a figure 8 right next to the boat. As soon as he grabbed it, it launched out of the water staright up. The head of the muskie was at 5-6 feet above water, it came up like a missle. I have video footage of it too! Wish i could post that on here.... in the past 2 weeks we have seen 2 50" plus fish follow to the boat but they didnt seem to interested in the baits.


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Willie1321 said:


> We got a 48" couple weeks back on a figure 8 right next to the boat. As soon as he grabbed it, it launched out of the water staright up. The head of the muskie was at 5-6 feet above water, it came up like a missle. I have video footage of it too! Wish i could post that on here.... in the past 2 weeks we have seen 2 50" plus fish follow to the boat but they didnt seem to interested in the baits.


So what do you think for this weekend and next week ( i have off next 9 days ) casting toward the weeds or trolling ///////???????????????????????///


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Z R Beljin said:


> So what do you think for this weekend and next week ( i have off next 9 days ) casting toward the weeds or trolling ///////???????????????????????///


I'm wondering the same thing. Does the foul weather change the patterns? I won't be out until saturday.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

I here Berlin is on FIRE right now.


----------



## Willie1321 (Sep 18, 2016)

Z R Beljin said:


> So what do you think for this weekend and next week ( i have off next 9 days ) casting toward the weeds or trolling ///////???????????????????????///


We are still sticking to strickly casting. Trolling gets too boring haha. Hoping the weather holds up for us tomorrow. Good luck out there!


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

heidlers said:


> I here Berlin is on FIRE right now.


Due tell ............. on fire


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Fished the branch today. I caught two and lost another at the boat. My brother lost two at the boat. and we had many follow ups. Here is one of mine that I caught.


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

[QUO


Willie1321 said:


> We are still sticking to strickly casting. Trolling gets too boring haha. Hoping the weather holds up for us tomorrow. Good luck out there!


going this morning
E="Rocknut, post: 2231573, member: 61759"]Fished the branch today. I caught two and lost another at the boat. My brother lost two at the boat. and we had many follow ups. Here is one of mine that I caught.
View attachment 220397
[/QUOTE]
Look at you very nice well see about today i thing im going to go in a bit (shoulder is bothering me ) we will see


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Rocknut said:


> Fished the branch today. I caught two and lost another at the boat. My brother lost two at the boat. and we had many follow ups. Here is one of mine that I caught.
> View attachment 220397


Very nice I think i will be there today


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

A little off base but Still wanted to share info. Alcot N Y 4 hour drive Salmon fishing ''''' Run will start soon may already started I will be going down in 2 weeks ...... Any boat will do ONT NEED ONE ... shore is almost as good ..... Fishing in the river not in the big lake ....... Kings 20 to 35 lbs ..... If anyone wants needs more info let me know (lures ect ) LOOK AT THE SIZE OF THE RIVER thats why any boat will do


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

Fished WB again yesterday evening. Hooked up with a big muskie on my first v cast, he promplty ran, jumped and spit the lure about 10 yards through the air. Would have been great to land but I thought that was pretty cool to watch. Dad caught a decent one, we forgot to bring anything to measure with so you guys can tell me what you think


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

The fish


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Jonathan Nutt said:


> Fished WB again yesterday evening. Hooked up with a big muskie on my first v cast, he promplty ran, jumped and spit the lure about 10 yards through the air. Would have been great to land but I thought that was pretty cool to watch. Dad caught a decent one, we forgot to bring anything to measure with so you guys can tell me what you think


Sounds like our day. My brothers 1st cast he hooked into a musky as soon as his bait hit the water. He also jumped out of the water. We got him up to the boat but he got off in the process of landing him.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

We got 4 yesterday in 6 casts during our tournament Biggest went 35-37 inches. Bass fishing is tough right now. Nothing but dinks


----------



## zcomanche21 (Jul 28, 2016)

bradley4 said:


> We got 4 yesterday in 6 casts during our tournament Biggest went 35-37 inches. Bass fishing is tough right now. Nothing but dinks


Went to the Branch today and did ok. Two musky and three largemouth. This one was 32"


----------



## Narwhal (Jul 12, 2015)

PT175SE said:


> Went to the Branch today and did ok. Two musky and three largemouth. This one was 32"


sounds like a good day but that pic looks like a northern pike. I'm thinking Tuesday we will try til around noon


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Those are fun to catch, PT1755 I see your elite hdi do you just keep it on auto? Asking because mine seems get these strange diagonal tracers bottom to top seems only while on west Branch. Yours ever do that? I burrowed this from muskiguy hope he don't mind from another thread.


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

Narwhal said:


> sounds like a good day but that pic looks like a northern pike. I'm thinking Tuesday we will try til around noon


Yep, it's a pike


----------



## zcomanche21 (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks for correcting me guys. I should have know that, especially hitting that white spinnerbait. I looked at it long enough to take the pic, it stunk like a musky! Eliminator, I do keep it on auto, and have not had those lines on the screen.


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Great posts fellas I did not go yesterday out there .......i will on Tuesday ..... I ended up fishing a lake by I71 tr 83

by Lodi Outlet malls ..... has nice bass in it ...... Again thanks for all the input and the sharing .... This is what its all about ....Get out and have some fun


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

Sent you a Picture PM Z R


----------



## Narwhal (Jul 12, 2015)

Just got home from wb lost 1 on a spinner and nothing rest of day. We been Muskie fishing 4 times so far and still have not landed one twice at leesville and twice at wb. Today we threw white inline spinner, baby girl spinner in black, showgirl in black and purple and the whopper plopper and a bull dawg. Gonna try again tomorrow. Been working weeds


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Narwhal said:


> Just got home from wb lost 1 on a spinner and nothing rest of day. We been Muskie fishing 4 times so far and still have not landed one twice at leesville and twice at wb. Today we threw white inline spinner, baby girl spinner in black, showgirl in black and purple and the whopper plopper and a bull dawg. Gonna try again tomorrow. Been working weeds


I will see you out there boat is hooked up should get there by 7 am going to fish all day ...... may go back to trolling


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Fishinaddict said:


> Thanks ZR! I really appreciate your pics and info. Very kind and unselfish of you. I fish Lake Erie a lot for walleye so if you ever need any info on the big pond pm me and I will give you the god honest scoop as I know it!! Forget the haters who don't like you posting info, the lake will be crowded no matter what is posted, it's WEST BRANCH After all!


I will take you up on that have all week off tomorrow going to west brach rest of the week who knows i do want to put in on the big lake for a day thanks Zeke


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm going to head back on Wen. and try for some more fish.


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Rocknut said:


> I'm going to head back on Wen. and try for some more fish.


Good luck I did not do good yesterday 8 am till 2 pm throwing everything that usually works and trolled for 3 hours ....no fish ... just have to figure them out will be there Friday again


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Fished from 8 to 3. Had a one hookup of a nice one lost him at the boat. Caught 1 northern pike maybe 30" Had a couple follows. Pretty tough day but it was a very nice day weather wise. The guys trolling was like a traffic jamb at times. 3-boats in a line one way and a couple boats in line the other passing. We where casting the whole time not trolling. Our best spots where the areas the guys where not trolling.


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

Rocknut said:


> Fished from 8 to 3. Had a one hookup of a nice one lost him at the boat. Caught 1 northern pike maybe 30" Had a couple follows. Pretty tough day but it was a very nice day weather wise. The guys trolling was like a traffic jamb at times. 3-boats in a line one way and a couple boats in line the other passing. We where casting the whole time not trolling. Our best spots where the areas the guys where not trolling.


Which end of the lake did you catch the pike?


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

The dam end of the lake near the island close to J-lake


----------



## mikeandwife91 (Sep 15, 2012)

Well, you all have me talked into going to West Branch to give it a try. We have never fished for musky, but it would be pretty cool to just get one to follow a lure to the boat. Never fished WB before either. Planning on putting in at Rock Springs Rd. and going to the north side of the lake and cast, making our way toward Goose Island. We'll be there Saturday. If you see a 15.5 ft. Polar Kraft boat out there, holler at us. It will just be me and the wife. IF we catch anything, we'll let you know. Be safe out there.


----------



## Joe.mahan (Jul 26, 2015)

Eliminator said:


> Those are fun to catch, PT1755 I see your elite hdi do you just keep it on auto? Asking because mine seems get these strange diagonal tracers bottom to top seems only while on west Branch. Yours ever do that? I burrowed this from muskiguy hope he don't mind from another thread.


Looks like Bubbles! that's what I have always heard!


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

mikeandwife91 said:


> Well, you all have me talked into going to West Branch to give it a try. We have never fished for musky, but it would be pretty cool to just get one to follow a lure to the boat. Never fished WB before either. Planning on putting in at Rock Springs Rd. and going to the north side of the lake and cast, making our way toward Goose Island. We'll be there Saturday. If you see a 15.5 ft. Polar Kraft boat out there, holler at us. It will just be me and the wife. IF we catch anything, we'll let you know. Be safe out there.


I fished all day yesterday ... did not do good ....DONT LET THAT STOP YOU I think the lake turned weather it did or dint they got to eat ... water is cooler than say a mo ago ...I DO THINK THEY MOVED OUT OF THE SHORE WEEDLINES .... Say half of them I spoke with a few other hard core boats pretty much the same .. a little on the hard side .. one fella showed me pictures of what he cough yesterday 3 nice fish by noon was tight lipped didnt even want to say which side of bridge would not even say if he was trolling or what he was throwing he did say he does not want amateurs to catch the fish miss handle them of use wrong gear and have the line break with a lure in the fishes mouth I GET THAT but if i see you talk to you for 10 min see your gear your boat (dont matter a jon boat to a 30 footer) I CAN TELL IF YOU are worth telling info to or not .......... I cast so much yesterday i need to day to re coup my arms hurt my back my ass i was throwing some pretty big lures on 8 and 10 foot heavy rods ...... I







will be back out Sat.. this is me if you see me say hi


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

Z R Beljin said:


> I fished all day yesterday ... did not do good ....DONT LET THAT STOP YOU I think the lake turned weather it did or dint they got to eat ... water is cooler than say a mo ago ...I DO THINK THEY MOVED OUT OF THE SHORE WEEDLINES .... Say half of them I spoke with a few other hard core boats pretty much the same .. a little on the hard side .. one fella showed me pictures of what he cough yesterday 3 nice fish by noon was tight lipped didnt even want to say which side of bridge would not even say if he was trolling or what he was throwing he did say he does not want amateurs to catch the fish miss handle them of use wrong gear and have the line break with a lure in the fishes mouth I GET THAT but if i see you talk to you for 10 min see your gear your boat (dont matter a jon boat to a 30 footer) I CAN TELL IF YOU are worth telling info to or not .......... I cast so much yesterday i need to day to re coup my arms hurt my back my ass i was throwing some pretty big lures on 8 and 10 foot heavy rods ...... I
> View attachment 220751
> will be back out Sat.. this is me if you see me say hi


Do you remember what the water temp was when you were fishing?


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Jonathan Nutt said:


> Do you remember what the water temp was when you were fishing?[/QUOTE
> 70 pretty much all over i went both sides of the bridge saw up to 72 and low as 68


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

When I was there on Wen. the water temps where upper 60s. maybe 70s in the shallow stuff.

I thought the lake didn't turn until around 60


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I may be out there saturday morning in my Kayak for a couple hours. No bass boat this time out.

Z R Beljin I'll be in a longer yellow Kayak if you see me stop by. We can trade so tips or some BS!!!


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Jonathan Nutt said:


> Do you remember what the water temp was when you were fishing?


Surface temps were 66-67 yesterday. fish were active in the morning from about 9:30-11:30 while I was there.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I think I will pass for saturday after checking the weather the winds are a little more than I like for fishing in a kayak. I may go sunday or another day.


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Rocknut said:


> I may be out there saturday morning in my Kayak for a couple hours. No bass boat this time out.
> 
> Z R Beljin I'll be in a longer yellow Kayak if you see me stop by. We can trade so tips or some BS!!!


Sat 3 am one more cup of coffee and im heading out ill see ya out there Sat or Sunday


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Just a bit of advice, I used to use big heavy giant rods and 30 lb. mono. and monster lures but I have come to realize you can get away with much smaller gear and have more fun and less arm ache. I use, and landed my 51" pb on 20 lb. mono and what I would call a light Muskie rod. I dp have 1 meat rod, telephone pole, but the rest are lighter rods. JMO That 51 was caught on a silver Bass spinnerbait that was trashed by the fish.


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

crestliner TS said:


> Just a bit of advice, I used to use big heavy giant rods and 30 lb. mono. and monster lures but I have come to realize you can get away with much smaller gear and have more fun and less arm ache. I use, and landed my 51" pb on 20 lb. mono and what I would call a light Muskie rod. I dp have 1 meat rod, telephone pole, but the rest are lighter rods. JMO That 51 was caught on a silver Bass spinnerbait that was trashed by the fish.


My only concern would be with how long it takes you to net a fish with lighter gear. The longer you have to fight a big muskie the more likely they are to die after you release them. I am not am expert and I'd be interested in hearing people's opinions. I just want to make sure I'm doing what is best for the fish


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Jonathan Nutt said:


> My only concern would be with how long it takes you to net a fish with lighter gear. The longer you have to fight a big muskie the more likely they are to die after you release them. I am not am expert and I'd be interested in hearing people's opinions. I just want to make sure I'm doing what is best for the fish


Of course you never want to over play a fish to that point but I have only had a couple not swim away from over exertion in about 25 yrs.. Always revive them boat side until they swim off and if not gill hooked should be fine. Unless they are spawning, the spawn can be tough in Muskies.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

No matter what gear you have if you fight them right and take care while they are boat side I think the odds are they will live to be caught again. I'm no expert at but have caught and released many fish not all musky and have not lost one that I know of. The last musky I caught I fauht him enough to tire him out to net him and release him. While holding him or reviving him in the water he did not fight but stayed there until I let lose of his tail before he tried to swim away. I could feel his tail moving and could see his gills moving to breath.


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

crestliner TS said:


> Just a bit of advice, I used to use big heavy giant rods and 30 lb. mono. and monster lures but I have come to realize you can get away with much smaller gear and have more fun and less arm ache. I use, and landed my 51" pb on 20 lb. mono and what I would call a light Muskie rod. I dp have 1 meat rod, telephone pole, but the rest are lighter rods. JMO That 51 was caught on a silver Bass spinnerbait that was trashed by the fish.


Good point I just always worry what if I break off what if i leave that lure stuck in the fishes mouth king of like NOT taking a good shot on a deer and wounding it I WONT I HAVE PASSED UP shots where there were thick stuff ect ayme thinking goes here ... I may be wrong but I dont want to hurt the fish or kill it ...


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Jonathan Nutt said:


> My only concern would be with how long it takes you to net a fish with lighter gear. The longer you have to fight a big muskie the more likely they are to die after you release them. I am not am expert and I'd be interested in hearing people's opinions. I just want to make sure I'm doing what is best for the fish


I agree with you thats why I wrote this

.....Good point I just always worry what if I break off what if i leave that lure stuck in the fishes mouth king of like NOT taking a good shot on a deer and wounding it I WONT I HAVE PASSED UP shots where there were thick stuff ect ayme thinking goes here ... I may be wrong but I dont want to hurt the fish or kill it ...


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Just because a fish swims off doesn't mean it will live. It's called Delayed Mortality. Musky will stress and build up lactic acid and die after swimming away. Ninety Five percent of us that fish for them all the time have the proper gear to get them in the large nets quickly to limit the acid build up. The large nets we use act like a cage in the water. The fish will calm down if they remain in the water and have enough room. We carry hook cutters in order to quickly get the fish ready to go without damage. I released a 51 and two weeks later an eye fisherman caught a 51 close by that he had to keep because in his own words it took him too long to land it with his gear. Not his fault, just a fact. Yes bass fisherman catch muskies all the time on light gear. They also get broke off all the time. More than likely those fish die and sink to the bottom becoming turtle food. I catch little 1 lb bass and walleye on 9" lures sometimes too but if I was targeting them my odds of success would be astronomically higher with the right gear. Muskies gill plates are worse than their teeth. Sharp as a razor blade. They will cut you to the bone and you won't even know it until you go to clean up and realize that blood is yours. They can cut through 20 lb mono by breathing on it so please don't be cheap. Most use 65 to 80 lb superbraid with 80 to 100 lb leaders. I love the fact more and more people are discovering the thrill of muskie fishing. I wish you luck and success. Just please respect the fish by buying the right gear and learning proper Catch & Release techniques.


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

MadMac said:


> Just because a fish swims off doesn't mean it will live. It's called Delayed Mortality. Musky will stress and build up lactic acid and die after swimming away. Ninety Five percent of us that fish for them all the time have the proper gear to get them in the large nets quickly to limit the acid build up. The large nets we use act like a cage in the water. The fish will calm down if they remain in the water and have enough room. We carry hook cutters in order to quickly get the fish ready to go without damage. I released a 51 and two weeks later an eye fisherman caught a 51 close by that he had to keep because in his own words it took him too long to lad it with his gear. Not his fault, just a fact. Yes bass fisherman catch muskies all the time on light gear. They also get broke off all the time. More than likely those fish die and sink to the bottom becoming turtle food. I catch little 1 lb bass and walleye on 9" lures sometimes too but if I was targeting them my odds of success would be astronomically higher with the right gear. Muskies gill plates are worse than their teeth. Sharp as a razor blade. They will cut you to the bone and you won't even know it until you go to clean up and realize that blood is yours. They can cut through 20 lb mono by breathing on it so please don't be cheap. Most use 65 to 80 lb superbraid with 80 to 100 lb leaders. I love the fact more and more people are discovering the thrill of muskie fishing. I wish you luck and success. Just please respect the fish by buying the right gear and learning proper Catch & Release techniques.


I HAVE NO OTHER WORDS ... THANK YOU MAD MAC YOU SAID IT ALL ..... THANKS AGAIN FOR BEING A TRUE SPORTSMAN ...........


----------



## Narwhal (Jul 12, 2015)

It is kind of like taking a bad shot on a buck


----------



## T.A. (May 17, 2015)

MadMac said:


> Just because a fish swims off doesn't mean it will live. It's called Delayed Mortality. Musky will stress and build up lactic acid and die after swimming away. Ninety Five percent of us that fish for them all the time have the proper gear to get them in the large nets quickly to limit the acid build up. The large nets we use act like a cage in the water. The fish will calm down if they remain in the water and have enough room. We carry hook cutters in order to quickly get the fish ready to go without damage. I released a 51 and two weeks later an eye fisherman caught a 51 close by that he had to keep because in his own words it took him too long to lad it with his gear. Not his fault, just a fact. Yes bass fisherman catch muskies all the time on light gear. They also get broke off all the time. More than likely those fish die and sink to the bottom becoming turtle food. I catch little 1 lb bass and walleye on 9" lures sometimes too but if I was targeting them my odds of success would be astronomically higher with the right gear. Muskies gill plates are worse than their teeth. Sharp as a razor blade. They will cut you to the bone and you won't even know it until you go to clean up and realize that blood is yours. They can cut through 20 lb mono by breathing on it so please don't be cheap. Most use 65 to 80 lb superbraid with 80 to 100 lb leaders. I love the fact more and more people are discovering the thrill of muskie fishing. I wish you luck and success. Just please respect the fish by buying the right gear and learning proper Catch & Release techniques.



I agree I was actually bass fishing there and landed a gaint 52 inch. Personally I like catching bass and would rather catch them than a musky or pike. I had 15 lb floro on and caught it with a sq bill i guess hooked in the outer lip right spot so the line didnt get in the teeth. Since this was the biggest musky i caught i wanted a photo and someone was recording it. I made it quick and manged to get back in the water. We did have a pretty big net. It swam off with power but knowing this now I wouldn't do that again. It is so true about the gills. I grabbed it and after releasing it, the blood filled the water. I then realized it slit 3 of my fingers straight across. You can see me grabbing the gill here when it cut my hand without knowing. So good info for the novice.


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Narwhal said:


> It is kind of like taking a bad shot on a buck


Yes thats the point i was trying to make


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

T.A. said:


> I agree I was actually bass fishing there and landed a gaint 52 inch. Personally I like catching bass and would rather catch them than a musky or pike. I had 15 lb floro on and caught it with a sq bill i guess hooked in the outer lip right spot so the line didnt get in the teeth. Since this was the biggest musky i caught i wanted a photo and someone was recording it. I made it quick and manged to get back in the water. We did have a pretty big net. It swam off with power but knowing this now I wouldn't do that again. It is so true about the gills. I grabbed it and after releasing it, the blood filled the water. I then realized it slit 3 of my fingers straight across. You can see me grabbing the gill here when it cut my hand without knowing. So good info for the novice.


Ouch you make me sqeeeeeelly


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't like the idea of grabbing the fish near the gills. I think you can damage more by doing this. This is where I think fish grips shine. That's just my opinion and that's what I'm doing. I try to keep the fish in the water as much as possible even while extracting the hooks. Then just a quick lift for a pic then back in the water. 

About a month ago I watched another musky angler who does this all the time land a fish (I spoke with him afterwards). He was in another boat had all the right equipment so it seemed. But once he landed the fish in the net it was out of the water for quite a long time in his boat. Took him awhile to get the hooks free plus some pics.
Yes he was by himself but feel he had the fish out of the water to long.


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

I tried reviving this 46" plus fish a few weeks ago that I found struggling...I assume it was caught earlier.... I spent over an hour trying and I don't think he made it...


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

kx36594 said:


> I tried reviving this 46" plus fish a few weeks ago that I found struggling...I assume it was caught earlier.... I spent over an hour trying and I don't think he made it...


Glad you tried and hope he did make it.
Question though. How do you truly know when you release your fish it will survive? If you do the proper things, it's upright and swims away, will they live?


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Rocknut said:


> Glad you tried and hope he did make it.
> Question though. How do you truly know when you release your fish it will survive? If you do the proper things, it's upright and swims away, will they live?


Not always, delayed mortality is a problem. The build up of Lactic acid and other factors can come into play.


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

Was at the Branch yesterday afternoon. Found a(nother) dead Muskie floating belly up near the northern shoreline at the entrance to Jay Lake. About a 3 footer. Sad moment. Looked a couple days old, given the smell and decay. For those that may second guess the fragileness of these top of the food chain Muskies, consider this... In the past few years. I have, by far, found more dead Muskies in West Branch than any other species.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

You think after 133 posts about getting Muskie at w b has anything to do with it ?


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

snag said:


> You think after 133 posts about getting Muskie at w b has anything to do with it ?


Since we've been having a discussion about ethical catch and release practices and reducing fish morality after release, I would not say that this thread is contributing to dead muskies.


----------



## Murphygold (Apr 2, 2015)

Found dead


hupcej4x4x454 said:


> Was at the Branch yesterday afternoon. Found a(nother) dead Muskie floating belly up near the northern shoreline at the entrance to Jay Lake. About a 3 footer. Sad moment. Looked a couple days old, given the smell and decay. For those that may second guess the fragileness of these top of the food chain Muskies, consider this... In the past few years. I have, by far, found more dead Muskies in West Branch than any other species.


----------



## Murphygold (Apr 2, 2015)

Saw the same one in front of the pines?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Jonathan Nutt said:


> Since we've been having a discussion about ethical catch and release practices and reducing fish morality after release, I would not say that this thread is contributing to dead muskies.



True but the thread started out on when and where they are catching them, so possible newbies would go give it a shot and not realize what's involved on releasing such a fighting fish, then it turned to safe CR ,which hope it helped some of the guys out.


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

snag said:


> True but the thread started out on when and where they are catching them, so possible newbies would go give it a shot and not realize what's involved on releasing such a fighting fish, then it turned to safe CR ,which hope it helped some of the guys out.


Correct I started the post in hopes of sharing and getting back info...... as I did ........I figure if you work hard for your dollar and have one or maybe 2 days off (out of seven ) ... Why not enjoy your time off ....So we share info and this is good info as well not just where to catch but what to use and what to do or not to do after the catch .... I dont think anyone just read the post and ran out got a boat and gear and said im inn .. But like others said Use the right gear handle the fish correctly or dont handle them at all keep them in the water take the hooks out and quickly and so on... Thanks for all the good info all of you .....


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Olcott Ny this weekend (last week I fished West Branch 3 times ) was on a vacation did not do very good but had fun .... Here is a picture of king salmon from last year


----------



## T.A. (May 17, 2015)

on the westbranch facebook i saw these nice ones. 

https://www.facebook.com/MJKirwanDam/posts/1412353275441333


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Z R Beljin said:


> Correct I started the post in hopes of sharing and getting back info...... as I did ........I figure if you work hard for your dollar and have one or maybe 2 days off (out of seven ) ... Why not enjoy your time off ....So we share info and this is good info as well not just where to catch but what to use and what to do or not to do after the catch .... I dont think anyone just read the post and ran out got a boat and gear and said im inn .. But like others said Use the right gear handle the fish correctly or dont handle them at all keep them in the water take the hooks out and quickly and so on... Thanks for all the good info all of you .....


But there have been a ton of new musky fisherman up there , I have been seeing multiple boats with guys using spinning poles throwing bucktails and musky lures . While some may not get any results , the ones who do land fish most likely stand a good chance at harming these fish or them selves . So yes the topic of proper gear and the proper release tools is a must have in this thread . Its happened many times before and it will continue to happen where the internet will affect our fisheries , everyone is looking for a hot bite all the time . They want to know the who , what , how , where , and when of fishing , instead of going out and putting the hard work and effort in themselves . 

But even the seasoned musky fisherman will have a fish or two die on them , for example . That fish that is dead at the entrance of Jay Lake at West Branch was caught in my boat . I am no stranger to musky fishing at all , I have done it all my life almost . A buddy caught that fish and it inhaled the bait and was bleeding from the gills , and after not bing able to revive it . I put it in the live well to pump some fresh water over its gill , when I put it in there I thought it was a goner . But two hours went by and it thrashing in the livewell , it was upright in the livewell and doing great after 3 hours of being in there . So I made the decision to release it , when I put her back in the water she swam away perfect ! But it took 4 days for her to float up on the bank .It was very unfortunate what happened , but even when we are prepared with the proper gear it can still happen. 

So if you do decide to make the mad dash to west branch to catch a musky , please be careful and take the proper release tools necessary for the job .


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Aaron that sucks! I know it happens to the best of you guys. I have tried to do my best at all times this year. I want to thank you guys for all the help and info I have gotten from you. I feel i had a pretty successful first season. I am now casting for these guys what a blast. Hoping to hit the fifty fish mark. Sitting at 39 right now. I have come a long way in six months and it would not happen without some of your guys help. Good cutting pliers,jaw spreaders and long handled needle nose were my first purchase. The first pair of knipex is sitting in the weed bed by the east ramp if anyone finds them lol.


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

..


----------



## Matt R (Jun 26, 2015)

Good article on lake turnover

http://www.bassmaster.com/news/truth-about-fall-turnover


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Slow day for us at the branch today. Only a couple follow ups and one 28" catch and release.


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Bulldawg said:


> But there have been a ton of new musky fisherman up there , I have been seeing multiple boats with guys using spinning poles throwing bucktails and musky lures . While some may not get any results , the ones who do land fish most likely stand a good chance at harming these fish or them selves . So yes the topic of proper gear and the proper release tools is a must have in this thread . Its happened many times before and it will continue to happen where the internet will affect our fisheries , everyone is looking for a hot bite all the time . They want to know the who , what , how , where , and when of fishing , instead of going out and putting the hard work and effort in themselves .
> 
> But even the seasoned musky fisherman will have a fish or two die on them , for example . That fish that is dead at the entrance of Jay Lake at West Branch was caught in my boat . I am no stranger to musky fishing at all , I have done it all my life almost . A buddy caught that fish and it inhaled the bait and was bleeding from the gills , and after not bing able to revive it . I put it in the live well to pump some fresh water over its gill , when I put it in there I thought it was a goner . But two hours went by and it thrashing in the livewell , it was upright in the livewell and doing great after 3 hours of being in there . So I made the decision to release it , when I put her back in the water she swam away perfect ! But it took 4 days for her to float up on the bank .It was very unfortunate what happened , but even when we are prepared with the proper gear it can still happen.
> 
> So if you do decide to make the mad dash to west branch to catch a musky , please be careful and take the proper release tools necessary for the job .


Thanks for sharing that sucks but you did the right thing and you did all you could


----------



## bronkobri (Jul 10, 2012)

God bless you Zeke. Your a good man.


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Well Olcott Ny Kings were not in full swing (to hot ) water temps in the 60--61 deg fishing slow. I got 2 my one son got one and the other 3 .. Thats 4 days of hard fishing ..... Back to West Branch ... I did meet 4 Ohio Fellas that also fish West branch while I was there . Anything new on the Muskie... Still in close to the Weeds in the shallows ??? are back to trolling and deeper water? I would like to get out to W B this weekend any info would help Thanks


----------



## mchewyw (Mar 31, 2015)

No word on the fishing, but this weekend is the duck/goose hunting opening weekend, just as a heads up.


----------



## RipitHard (Sep 28, 2014)

Z R Beljin said:


> Well Olcott Ny Kings were not in full swing (to hot ) water temps in the 60--61 deg fishing slow. I got 2 my one son got one and the other 3 .. Thats 4 days of hard fishing ..... Back to West Branch ... I did meet 4 Ohio Fellas that also fish West branch while I was there . Anything new on the Muskie... Still in close to the Weeds in the shallows ??? are back to trolling and deeper water? I would like to get out to W B this weekend any info would help Thanks


 Last week I contacted numerous fish. Landed 3, lost a few and had numerous followers. Fished yesterday in the high winds and didn't even have a sniff. The lake is going thru turnover transition, which usually shuts down the bite for a week or two, till the water stabilizes. The strong winds really stirred up the baitfish. There were tons of shad and minnows flipping on the surface. That may have contributed to the muskies not chasing artificial baits.


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

mchewyw said:


> No word on the fishing, but this weekend is the duck/goose hunting opening weekend, just as a heads up.


Killbuck


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

RipitHard said:


> Last week I contacted numerous fish. Landed 3, lost a few and had numerous followers. Fished yesterday in the high winds and didn't even have a sniff. The lake is going thru turnover transition, which usually shuts down the bite for a week or two, till the water stabilizes. The strong winds really stirred up the baitfish. There were tons of shad and minnows flipping on the surface. That may have contributed to the muskies not chasing artificial baits.


Thank you I got a wedding to go to i will skip a weekend then


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Can anyone tell me while you are all out on west branch muskie fishing, do you ever catch any walleye?


----------



## mchewyw (Mar 31, 2015)

Z R Beljin said:


> Killbuck
> View attachment 221730


Do any good? It's the opener for the north I meant


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

ZR:
My brother and I fished the branch today. We are not set up to troll so we where casting. We tried all the normal weed spots plus we tried some new ones we have not done yet this year. We had plenty of follow ups maybe 8 or more.. On my second cast I had a nice one follow my bait. I did get one hooked up that pulled and felt really big. I never got a good look at him he was staying down in the water. He flashed the surface once and I assume just opened his mouth and released my bait. The weather was great saw some fish. It was still a great day just no fish in the boat.


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Rocknut said:


> ZR:
> My brother and I fished the branch today. We are not set up to troll so we where casting. We tried all the normal weed spots plus we tried some new ones we have not done yet this year. We had plenty of follow ups maybe 8 or more.. On my second cast I had a nice one follow my bait. I did get one hooked up that pulled and felt really big. I never got a good look at him he was staying down in the water. He flashed the surface once and I assume just opened his mouth and released my bait. The weather was great saw some fish. It was still a great day just no fish in the boat.


Thank you for the info


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

kayak1979 said:


> Can anyone tell me while you are all out on west branch muskie fishing, do you ever catch any walleye?


I have not .........yet but i use big baits


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Rocknut said:


> ZR:
> My brother and I fished the branch today. We are not set up to troll so we where casting. We tried all the normal weed spots plus we tried some new ones we have not done yet this year. We had plenty of follow ups maybe 8 or more.. On my second cast I had a nice one follow my bait. I did get one hooked up that pulled and felt really big. I never got a good look at him he was staying down in the water. He flashed the surface once and I assume just opened his mouth and released my bait. The weather was great saw some fish. It was still a great day just no fish in the boat.


Thanks I will be out next weekend ........................


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

On a different thread (this forum ) another fisherman posted this and I quote

NOT pointing fingers here but if those fish are fought overly long to the point of exhaustion, and/or overly(mis)handled out of the water, and/or not released properly, any and all of these things CAN be a death sentence for them. Again, not saying anyone in our membership here did anything askew but there are hundreds, if not thousands of "viewers" of the successful muskie fishing trips recently posted on this site who might have gone out and tried their luck without ever thinking twice, or bothering to research proper musky handling. It's just bound to happen. HE IS RIGHT AND I THANK HIM FOR BRINGING IT UP . We wrote about this topic before 

MY REPLY 
Correct and thats on them and their conscience (if they have one) If I posted something about bear hunting and you were stupid enough or lazy not to educate yourself and went out with a 22 thats on you .... the only bad part is THE FISH ARE PAYING THE PRICE so what do I do have a magic secret pass word so the ignorant lazy ones cant see my post ... Or just not share any info ???? and my info is very small compared to the others that know way more than I .... .. I do see what you are saying IF YOUR NEW TO MUSKY FISHING EDUCATE YOUR SELF FIRST BEFORE YOU THROW ANYTHING FOR THEM 

Thanks Zeke


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Most of the membership loved your advice , but unfortunately every Tom , Dick and Harry showed up to catch a musky ! Thats just how things go , people look at the internet for everything . Including how and where to catch a musky in Ohio . Me personally I would have kept it to myself , just for this exact reason . I know this site is for people to talk about fishing and post their fishing trips !! But you cant do that anymore without guys over running your spots and the lake ! 
BTW I am the guy that helped you put your boat on your trailer that day at the ramp !


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Bulldawg said:


> Most of the membership loved your advice , but unfortunately every Tom , Dick and Harry showed up to catch a musky ! Thats just how things go , people look at the internet for everything . Including how and where to catch a musky in Ohio . Me personally I would have kept it to myself , just for this exact reason . I know this site is for people to talk about fishing and post their fishing trips !! But you cant do that anymore without guys over running your spots and the lake !
> BTW I am the guy that helped you put your boat on your trailer that day at the ramp !


Thanks for the help yes I do remember (hansom young devil ,,,, Barely old enough to drink ..... eh ) If the weather looks ok I will be out this weekend ..


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Never fished for muskie before, going to try now and can't wait to see how they taste. I see the limit is 1 no minimum size. Thanks to this thread I think I'll have a good chance at getting some on the dinner table.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Damn some people are always trying to stir the pot. Got to love ogf.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

kayak1979 said:


> Can anyone tell me while you are all out on west branch muskie fishing, do you ever catch any walleye?


It happens all the time! You don't need giant baits to catch a musky(die-hard musky fishermen will tell you differently!) Medium to large crank/stickbaits will catch everything in the lake(including the bigger crappie, cats, wipers, white bass, LM, SM, eyes, musky, northerns).


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

LOL I hear some people pickle them, seriously. Not for me but just sayin!


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

kayak1979 said:


> Never fished for muskie before, going to try now and can't wait to see how they taste. I see the limit is 1 no minimum size. Thanks to this thread I think I'll have a good chance at getting some on the dinner table.


I was thinking smoked Large mouth bass. Much easier to catch!!! I could have a freezer full by now.

Seriously fishing is just a hobby for me. I enjoy it like any other hobby of mine. For the most part everything I catch is released. The only exceptions are on a long back county canoe trip where fresh fish is great cooked on the fire. I did a couple long canoe trips to Algonquin Canada and took my poles to catch some trout. We did manage a couple and they where a great addition to our dinner or lunch. when your two days canoeing from your truck.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

If anyone has a chance to watch the show "MeatEater" it is an incredible hunting show and he occasionally does some fishing. What makes it completely unique and different from any other hunting show is he actually shows how he cooks and prepares the meal while backpacking. Also shows failures and mistakes made. He even eats the tongue, and makes use of other parts like wrapping certain thin part of an intestine coating what looks like lace around meat to help give it flavor. The show has been on for some time but I just discovered it. Makes me hungry for some largemouth bass right now. lol 

Saturdays weather looks really good, I'm hoping to fish Pymatuning with my Dad. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I


Z R Beljin said:


> Thanks for the help yes I do remember (hansom young devil ,,,, Barely old enough to drink ..... eh ) If the weather looks ok I will be out this weekend ..


Thanks I wish I was that young again , try adding about 15 years to the legal drinking age ! LOL


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Sat looks good to be at West Branch hope to see some of you out there .... Take care


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm heading there today.


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Rocknut said:


> I'm heading there today.


If you post i will see it before i go Saturday .. Thanks


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Zeke
Tough day on the water today as compared to the past
I Sent you a PM. Hope you have a productive day Saturday.


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks I will be heading out around 5 or so going to work the west side of the lake and down by the dam


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Well Saturday was a nice day ............But I got nothing ........ Working the weeds Didnt troll much ..My friend and I threw everything at them In lines Stick baits Spinner baits Med and large ..all colors blue silver black the traditional s baby c gold.... blue silver did get one smack on a little dog black orange tail .... (saw few others using the same deal ) I just switched and dropped it in the water .. went to turn around in the boat and WHAM ..... right next to the boat barely 6 in on top in the water . Right outside the " party cove " ............ also lots of Duck hunters .... anyone else do any better ???????


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

Z R Beljin said:


> Well Saturday was a nice day ............But I got nothing ........ Working the weeds Didnt troll much ..My friend and I threw everything at them In lines Stick baits Spinner baits Med and large ..all colors blue silver black the traditional s baby c gold.... blue silver did get one smack on a little dog black orange tail .... (saw few others using the same deal ) I just switched and dropped it in the water .. went to turn around in the boat and WHAM ..... right next to the boat barely 6 in on top in the water . Right outside the " party cove " ............ also lots of Duck hunters .... anyone else do any better ???????


I had similar luck at Milton yesterday. Water there was mud brown, didn't even get a follower


----------



## rrand59 (Jul 11, 2015)

Was there just 4-630 pm. Nothing


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Jonathan Nutt said:


> I had similar luck at Milton yesterday. Water there was mud brown, didn't even get a follower


I might try this weekend or all of next week ( i have off ) if I do will let you know how it goes


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Sunday is the day ..on the water..... Will post anything worthwhile


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

This thread is getting old


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Then don't read it...


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

No I am sick of it so I'll do my best to have it closed.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Some of my recent fishing adventures


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

beaver said:


> Then don't read it...


Thanks when they start biting I or someone else can post good info .. till then at least you know how some of us are doing


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

kayak1979 said:


> No I am sick of it so I'll do my best to have it closed.


Ok dont read it ............... its got 9000 hits somebody likes it ...... Try posting some info any good luck bad luck help us out .................... when they start biting I or someone else can post good info .. till then at least you know how some of us are doing


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I was fishing in silver creek this afternoon and saw 35-40 inch musky dead and floating. He must of put up one hell of fight.


----------



## rrand59 (Jul 11, 2015)

Sick of this thread.............so I'll post something else??????


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I have nothing but bad luck at West Branch!


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

kayak1979 said:


> No I am sick of it so I'll do my best to have it closed.


Why is this just about you .... if your sick of it then go away leave the non sick alone ...If your joking i dont get it but it could be me ...........


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

rrand59 said:


> Sick of this thread.............so I'll post something else??????


Thanks I thought it was just me ... I dont get it ... I got a turkey shoot to go to in a bit and I like to see what my friends (even if I dont know you ) are doing and where they are going fishing .... Is it good is it bad West Branch or Skeeter maybe Berlin ...Clear fork or Tappan ..... Salt Fork .... I dont catch fish all the time .. So I share and you share .... even if its what not to do cause it did not work ...thanks again seems like there are only ONLY A FEW BABYS HERE but they are here


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

kayak1979 said:


> I have nothing but bad luck at West Branch!


I do 2 sometimes so getting rid of this thread IMPROVES YOU LUCK HOW ???????


----------



## T.A. (May 17, 2015)

yeah i didn't get it either want the thread closed then add to it ?? Like any lake I've had ups and downs on it but love fishing it in the end. Has nothing to do with wanting a thread closed ..lol


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

Spent about 4 hrs at the WB this afternoon, 2:00-6:00, and... as for ups and downs, it was a down day. That's just how that lake seems to be. It's like a week of life... you usually have a mix of 2 great days, 2 bad days and 3 ok days in a week. Anyways, couldn't get a bite today... all the go-to lures, techniques and locations that usually produce at least something... nothing. Oh well. It was sunny and 65 degrees in November! Out on the lake... can't complain. Talked to a couple other boats, no luck for them either. Highlight of the day was seeing a very large red fox snooping around one of the shorelines. Pretty cool. The fish do not seem to be shallow, along shorelines, up creek channels, in laydowns or in weeds right now. Maybe they've gone deep or into open water? Did notice the weeds are dying off quite a bit and water temps continuing to drop.


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

T.A. said:


> yeah i didn't get it either want the thread closed then add to it ?? Like any lake I've had ups and downs on it but love fishing it in the end. Has nothing to do with wanting a thread closed ..lol


Thanks


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

hupcej4x4x454 said:


> Spent about 4 hrs at the WB this afternoon, 2:00-6:00, and... as for ups and downs, it was a down day. That's just how that lake seems to be. It's like a week of life... you usually have a mix of 2 great days, 2 bad days and 3 ok days in a week. Anyways, couldn't get a bite today... all the go-to lures, techniques and locations that usually produce at least something... nothing. Oh well. It was sunny and 65 degrees in November! Out on the lake... can't complain. Talked to a couple other boats, no luck for them either. Highlight of the day was seeing a very large red fox snooping around one of the shorelines. Pretty cool. The fish do not seem to be shallow, along shorelines, up creek channels, in laydowns or in weeds right now. Maybe they've gone deep or into open water? Did notice the weeds are dying off quite a bit and water temps continuing to drop.


Thank you for the post I am with you same story for me ... not much luck ..... I have a whole week of so we will see may go to berlin ... I will post if anything is worth posting good and bad fishing is fishing


----------



## rrand59 (Jul 11, 2015)

I decided not to go to wb. Went farther south to my less producing familiar lake. Got 1 small 36 inch in boat. Lost 1 in weeds and 2 followers. 7:30_12


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

rrand59 said:


> I decided not to go to wb. Went farther south to my less producing familiar lake. Got 1 small 36 inch in boat. Lost 1 in weeds and 2 followers. 7:30_12


You made the right choice then. We got skunked.


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Well thank you Rocknut 4 am I think I will opt for the woods instead


----------



## rrand59 (Jul 11, 2015)

Only catch on last trip to WB


----------



## RibSplitter44 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey guys, I do most of my musky fishing on Leesville. Never been to West Branch. Dad and I put five in the boat in our last four trips out. Jerk baits (suicks,berts) and rubber have been the trick. Haven't moved a fish on a blade bait since the spring. Trolling the magdogs, casting the smaller ones. Also getting follows and a couple blow ups on top raiders...its top water time
Just to throw my 2 cents worth in on the whole proper handling of muskies. They are not the sissy fish everyone says. I have no doubt that we loose some to delayed mortality but that is mostly in the summer months. When u pull a fish out of cooler water in the thermal cline to 80 degree surface temps its gonna be rough on a musky. And as we all know a musky never wants to cooperate in the net. Musky deaths happen for all kinds of reasons. Deep hooked I feel is the reason for most floating fish. A man can do everything right trying to get a fish unhooked and back in the water and watch it swim off and still have it die from being hooked to deep. 
Everybody talks about the golden days of musky fishing, well in my opinion we are in the golden days. With the stocking programs we have today and CPR catching on the way it has the chances of catching a 50"er plus haven't been this good since the 50's. Just my 2 cents....sorry about long winded post and hope i didn't offend anybody...


----------



## T.A. (May 17, 2015)

Any good Bass fishing on Leesville? I heard there r some decent bass there too?


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

Well, there goes my plan of hitting Leesville to escape the fishing pressure lol


----------



## rrand59 (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm the other way. Only action has been on spinners. Havnt trolled much lately though. Its what your comfortable with


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

rrand59 said:


> Only catch on last trip to WB


Now thats funny


----------



## RibSplitter44 (Nov 28, 2012)

Jon, believe it or not there has been hardly any pressure on the lake when I've been there....of course the last time it was raining and cold but me and dad had the lake to ourselves...lol
T.A, I have heard there are some good bass in that lake. I just can't bring myself to fish for them on a lake with musky in it. On a side note though dad did catch one around 4lbs on a bulldog if u can believe that...not the mag though. I usually get one or two in the 3-4lb range this time of year on a bussbait aslo


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

RibSplitter44 said:


> Jon, believe it or not there has been hardly any pressure on the lake when I've been there....of course the last time it was raining and cold but me and dad had the lake to ourselves...lol
> T.A, I have heard there are some good bass in that lake. I just can't bring myself to fish for them on a lake with musky in it. On a side note though dad did catch one around 4lbs on a bulldog if u can believe that...not the mag though. I usually get one or two in the 3-4lb range this time of year on a bussbait aslo


I was there today, it was very cold and windy and rained a little. 1 other boat on the lake. We had one muskie on for a few seconds and got off. Going to have to familiarize myself with the lake more.


----------



## T.A. (May 17, 2015)

Jonathan Nutt said:


> Well, there goes my plan of hitting Leesville to escape the fishing pressure lol


err aa did a say Leesville? I meant deessville .. um yeah that's it.. LOL, I am done for the year anyways. Thanks Rib...


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

RibSplitter44 said:


> Hey guys, I do most of my musky fishing on Leesville. Never been to West Branch. Dad and I put five in the boat in our last four trips out. Jerk baits (suicks,berts) and rubber have been the trick. Haven't moved a fish on a blade bait since the spring. Trolling the magdogs, casting the smaller ones. Also getting follows and a couple blow ups on top raiders...its top water time
> Just to throw my 2 cents worth in on the whole proper handling of muskies. They are not the sissy fish everyone says. I have no doubt that we loose some to delayed mortality but that is mostly in the summer months. When u pull a fish out of cooler water in the thermal cline to 80 degree surface temps its gonna be rough on a musky. And as we all know a musky never wants to cooperate in the net. Musky deaths happen for all kinds of reasons. Deep hooked I feel is the reason for most floating fish. A man can do everything right trying to get a fish unhooked and back in the water and watch it swim off and still have it die from being hooked to deep.
> Everybody talks about the golden days of musky fishing, well in my opinion we are in the golden days. With the stocking programs we have today and CPR catching on the way it has the chances of catching a 50"er plus haven't been this good since the 50's. Just my 2 cents....sorry about long winded post and hope i didn't offend anybody...


Thanks im with you


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Winternet must be setting in already, because the trolls are out.


----------

